# east cheese



## shaneholz (Jul 6, 2005)

Cheese is very easy as long as you have a cold smoker and they are easy enough to make. The cheese you make is different than the cheese you get at the store. Usually the store bought cheese is brown in color. This means that it was just sprayed with smoke over a rack so it has the appearance of being in a smoker. I smoke cheese all the time (favorite extra aged sharp) and if you kept in there long enough to turn brown you could not even eat it. I prefer only leaving it in there for 45 min to a hour. With the cold smoker I built I can smoke at ambiant temp. If anyone would like to see how I did lt let me know and I'll send pictures. It is not the prettiest thing but works like a million. Once you try cold smoking then it's time to move on the excellent fish, salami, sausage, the options are endless. 
Keep on Smokin!!
Shane


----------



## senor harv (Jul 6, 2005)

OK Shane, , lets see what u have. I have never smoked cheeze. If u would let me know what to buy and how to do it. I have an electric Little Chief that's older than u, ha.  Sr. Harv


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 6, 2005)

Senor,
Could you go back to our old site and look in the Photo album. The folder is titled Shane's thermo control. There is good pictures in there. I plan on putting them in here soon but I here that, that is a little buggy yet. Let me know if you have any problems or need any other assistance. It is a simple unit that you can build for about $50 at the most.


----------



## gene reda (Jul 8, 2005)

Shane,

Great pictures.  Do you have a fan in the smoke generating can to force the smoke into the smoker, or does it just flow in by convection?


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually if you look close there is a fan in the vent tube that runs to the smoker. It is right in the middle so it does not take the heat from the can. It is a fan like those in a computer. It is 30 cfm and only 23.00 list price from a company called MSC. It blows quite a bit of smoke but that guarantees that the smoke does not get stagnet. Any other questions, ask away. Thanks for looking.


----------



## nwsolarjohn (Jul 17, 2005)

I have rapped some sharp cheddar in CHEESE cloth and hung it over the flue pipe of my smoker.

Makes a fine sweet smoked cheese with cherry wood.

I have thought about adding a small smoke box to the chimney but have not had time.


----------



## wbaird7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Old site?

How do I get to the old site?

Regards Bill  :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Bill Baird, Welcome to the Best Smoning Forum on the 'net.  We're going to have to find out where you are!! We have a Bill in Florida and one in Chicago. We've labeled them as Fla. Bill and Chi. Bill.  

In answer to you question about the old site-I beleive that Shane is talking about the GOSM site on Yahoo so I'll try and dig up the info for you.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok Bill B. 
Here ya go.  This is a site for the Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain smoker.   http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokeymountain/


----------



## wbaird7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Earl D-,

Thanks for the welcome! I live in Harrisburg Pennsylvania. I am relatively new to smokin'. I purchased a Bradley smoker about two months ago and so far I love it. I have smoked cheese, beef and pork.

I love that Buckboard Bacon cure from Hi Mountain Jerkey. I have made about 40 pounds of it so far. The first smoke was hickory and the second was maple. They were both so good that now I don't know which smoke to use next. I think I should have kept it to myself because now I have family & friends asking me to make them tons of the stuff.

Thanks again for the welcome and the link.

Regards Bill :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2005)

Glad that I could help Bill. If you haven't already read through the different threads, I encourage you to do so.  There is a lot of wonderful information to be found here. And a lot of neat folks that will share thier knowledge that's not already posted.  All you need to do is ask.  Since you are new to the art of smoking,


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 21, 2006)

Shane

I make my own cheese and thought I'd try smoking a cheedar and maybe a few mozzellas for pizza. Do you think this would work for a cold smoke setup?

http://www.deejaysworld.net/Grills.jpg


----------



## dgross (Dec 28, 2006)

This cheese smoking has me ingriqued to no end! I look forward to attempting it in the near future! A vermont extra sharp cheddar sounds good to me :) . Happy smokin'!


----------

